# hairy legs! to shave or not



## gracia

So my 10 year old girl has complained of having hairy legs :wacko:, to me they are not that bad , but to my girl they are . she now refuses to go bare legged at all! And in this heat its not too good . so my question is really should I allow her to shave her legs or creams etc at this age ? :coffee:


----------



## Tanikins

I think i started at 11 not saying its right

Maybe try waxing - she'll probs decide the pains not worth it


----------



## lozzy21

If its bothering her then I would let her,


----------



## alicecooper

I was about 12 when I started doing mine - my mam was against it at first but I felt SO self conscious. So I personally would have been really upset if I hadn't been able to do them. I can't see the harm in it tbh.

I started off with using this sort of thing :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alida-London-Hair-Remover-Mitt/dp/B001AHMMVW

I think those are quite good for kids starting to remove hair from legs, because with a razor they could cut themselves, and with something like hair removal cream it can be irritating to the skin. 
Those hair removal mitts though are safe and painless and non irritating.


----------



## Amy_T

I have to say I would definitely let her. My daughter will turn 8 in September and has hairy legs and underarms, they don't bother her yet and I won't be encouraging any type of hair removal but if they start to make her feel self conscious or she gets teased etc then I would help her. 

I was 10 when I started my periods, shaved legs etc. it's awful feeling so self conscious about things like that, as long as its done sensibly I don't see the problem... Hard to see them growing up though :-(


----------



## seoj

My SD was about the same age when we let her- maybe 11yrs? It was summer, and she was embarrassed to have hairy legs. They were pretty bad though tbh- and we kinda stalled as long as we could- but I didn't want her to be embarrassed to wear shorts. So I sat on the side of the tub in shorts with her and showed her how to shave. She tried the creams once- and it just burned too much. Her skin is pretty sensitive though. 

I think it's your call- the reason we allowed it was because her legs were pretty hairy and it was dark hair- AND, in the grand scheme of things, it wasn't that big of a deal and made her more comfortable in shorts. Most of her friends were shaving much earlier- as with most things that came along with puberty... so we just took each step as it came and did what made sense for us and her- sometimes we'd both have to compromise to keep the peace. LOL. I do think girls tend to want to grow up too quickly- but, I also know it can be embarrassing if other kids made fun. As kids can do!


----------



## gracia

Thanks all for replies :flower:
Yes I guess its time to show her how to do it properly :wacko: suppose I better get used to her growing up , but its scary , still so young . but to me the hair is very fine not noticeable at all :wacko: ah well time to get a razor and cream :cry: xx


----------



## Rainbow82

Have you thought about an electric shaver so she can't cut herself?


----------



## MummyMana

When I was that age I got made fun of for not shaving my legs, yet I still wasn't allowed to :(


----------



## Butterball Ma

My 11 year old has recently started shaving, as she started getting self-conscious about it. I bought her an electric shaver, that way she doesn't cut herself. It's worth looking into, especially if it makes her comfortable.


----------



## Boomerslady

I remember being 10/11 and a girl in my class being teased for having hairy legs :-( kids can be so cruel. My mum never really spoke to me about that kind if thing, and I tried to do it with my stepdads razor and cut a huge chunk out my leg, I still have a small scar from it and I'm 27!! I think if she wants too its important you show her how.


----------



## gracia

Thanks everyone :thumbup:
Since post my girl has been taught how to shave legs properly just in case ! But has her own electric razor and loves it :thumbup: I guess she's growing up , and this is just the start :cry::wacko::haha:


----------



## noon_child

My Mum wouldn't let me for ages. I had ridiculously hairy legs - even my brother was teasing me. In the end I just did bought my own stuff and did it on my own. I wish it could have been a more positive experience not a choice between hating myself or facing Mum's disapproval.


----------



## RachA

I would let her do something but personally I would go the shaving route. 
If you do waxing or sugaring then it lasts much longer and also over time the hairs stop growing. I had mine sugared from being about 12 and stopped when I was about 30 due to money being tight. I have lots of patches on my legs where the hairs don't grow any more.


----------

